# never again



## bonbean01 (Nov 21, 2012)

Firstly, wishing you all a Happy Thanksgiving!!!!!

And....never again will I let that third bedroom turn into an "everything" room....my stepson fresh off his last deployment, his wife and 2 year old son and 7 month old baby girl will arrive soon I hope...yes, I am ready...yes I killed my back with this getting ready...from now on I will keep a cleaner house....this is a second marriage for hubby and I and we have step children, but all those grand babies are OURS....LOLOLOL!!!!!

Hope Gramma Bonnie can walk by the time they arrive...hahahahahahahaha...so...putting this down publicly...I will keep my house better cleaned (although I would rather do fencing...building chicken coops...trimming sheep hooves....I will do this...and this coming year I will quit smoking...may kill me...so many attempts almost did...LOLOLOL...but I will do it.

Okay...putting this up here so that I can't back down on my two big plans....LOLOLOLOL


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Nov 21, 2012)

Sounds like you are going to have a wonderful Thanksgiving.  Hope you are feeling great to enjoy your family.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 21, 2012)

Oh Bon.... big mistake... WE WILL HOLD YOU TO THIS!!!      not really.. 

Grandbabies will make everything okay... so I've been told.  I hope you have a great time with your family.


----------



## Tmaxson (Nov 21, 2012)

I am right there with you when you say I would much rather be building chicken coops, fixing fences, tending to the garden, driving a tractor, walking the dogs, feeding animals, even cleaning up animal poop than cleaning a house.  I've started paying my kids and their friends to clean the house and I spend all my time out with the animals. 

Good luck with your resolutions though, I wish you the best.


----------



## Alice Acres (Nov 21, 2012)

Those sound like two really good resolutions. 

Have a wonderful visit with your family and ENJOY!


----------



## greybeard (Nov 22, 2012)

I had 3 sons, their wives, and their 5 kids show up for a week last July.

On day 3, I gave 'em keys to the house and wife and I went to a motel to lay around the pool and sleep late in peace and quiet.

_Fish and guests should be thrown out after 3 days_--W.C. Fields.


----------



## RemudaOne (Nov 22, 2012)

Hey, good for you Bonnie! Must feel great to have that done! Have a wonderful time with your guests and I hope it's a great Thanksgiving for you and your husband . 

When you get ready for the quitting smoking, lets talk. I quit November 18, 2007 at 7:30 in the morning. I was smoking 2 packs a day...... I still think it was a miracle .


----------



## Bridgemoof (Nov 22, 2012)

You go Bon! Hope you have a wonderful restful Thanksgiving with your family, after all your hard work! And we're all here for you to help you through your resolutions


----------



## Cricket (Nov 22, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving!  The only help I can give on inspiration for keeping things hoed out is to watch "Hoarders".  I go on a frenzy of pitching out stuff everytime I see it

And I'm with Remuda on the quitting smoking (13 years for me on Nov 1)--maybe we should have a "quit" thread after the holidays!  If I can do it, anyone can--think it all boils down to the head games you play with yourself to enable yourself to keep doing it.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Nov 23, 2012)

I don't think I will ever be able to keep the house clean. There are too many fun things to do.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 23, 2012)

BarredRockMomma said:
			
		

> I don't think I will ever be able to keep the house clean. There are too many fun things to do.


  

In my OCD days, many years ago, I loved, loved, loved to clean. Making lists, letting those endorphins kick in, oh yeah! Now... I really can't say I enjoy it, I just like the end results! I still gut clean everything every 6 weeks, but now it's more of a frustration because NOTHING _should have to be done_ every six weeks! How is it possible that closets can become so untidy in 6 weeks?  

I'm with you BRM- this weekend I'm going to focus on refinishing my chairs (still not done after 4 months) and working on my dining room.


----------



## CocoNUT (Nov 23, 2012)

BarredRockMomma said:
			
		

> I don't think I will ever be able to keep the house clean. There are too many fun things to do.


I second this...but would like to add "and too many other chores to do!"


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 23, 2012)

Quick update...miss not getting on BYH...thanks for all the super great replies...really love you all 

All are in bed now except for me...toddler arrived after getting sick with a cold enroute here...he's better today and no fever...little baby 7 months old got it today...poor little thing...she's sick and now her Daddy is too tonight...Mom is down after taking her shot for MS for the night....holding and rocking sick babies is just fine with me...hey...will take them sick with their little blankies anyday, anytime...hope all get better soon!

My brother is out of the hospital today after a very serious leg infection...My Aunt got out of the hospital yesterday...my sister and brother in law are heartbroken that their very much little boys that they have fostered and loved so much will be placed now with an American Indian foster family quite a distance from them...in Canada whites are not allowed to adopt Indian children and they do look for Indian foster parents to place them within their own culture...birth parents will be in jail for many years...these little boys came in to them in very bad shape from the hospital...they've taken such good care of them..they are both so happy and healthy...well...I feel so badly for them.

Okay...I'm just a little ray of sunshine here, aren't I ?   

Hope you all had a great Thanksgiving and I thank all of you for just being the super great people that you are that I can relate to!!!!!


----------



## CocoNUT (Nov 23, 2012)

Wow! Seems like a lot is going on at Casa bonbean01! There's something so comforting about grandma snuggles...especially when you're not feeling well! I'm sure the little ones are enjoying the special time as much as you are. Now just try and not get their cold! 

Glad ot hear your brother is doing better, as well as your Aunt. Your sister and brother-in-law are ANGELS! I'm going to guess the 'culture' rule for adoption in Canada goes back to the "assimilation" practices they used to do with aboriginal children. Love is love...and by helping those boys out, they've made a SIGNIFICANT difference in the lives of their boys! Hopefully they'll be able to maintain some kind of email contact or something with them in their new family. (I had a long-lasting relationship with my foster parents...YEARS after I was adopted!) Unfortunately, there are always more children who need loving homes...hopefully they can continue to share their love with other children as well. 

Now enjoy your time with the (sick) family and hope your weekend gets better and better!


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 26, 2012)

Thank you all so much...you all are the greatest 

They just left 

I started a nasty cold yesterday...today woke up with stomach flu and feeling pretty rough 

Once I' feeling better will start my journal...can't keep using Random Ramblings as a journal...so...once I'm up for it, will start one and anyone who reads it may be bored to tears 

Wishing you all a healthy and great week!!!!  And thank you again 

I am a coffee addict and when I can't even smell it without throwing up I know I'm down for a bit.... going back to bed...I should be happy the house is so quiet when I'm feeling sick, but I'm not...getting older is God's gift to us with giving us grand babies 

Yes...my journal will be coming soon...but now it's beddie bye time...house is warm, but I'm freezing with this fever....sleep...yeah...sounds so good!


----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 26, 2012)

Hope you start feeling better soon.   My allergies are giving me issues today. I'll live though!  We've been lucky so far here and haven't had any major sicknesses sweep the household yet. I thought for sure my oldest son would bring home something from school that would go through the whole family. Hoping we stay healthy through the holidays. 

Definately looking forward to your journal.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 26, 2012)

Hope you feel better real soon bon. 

I can't wait either.


----------

